# Self-Surgery



## LeoGibson (Aug 25, 2011)

My question is this,how many of you perform your own minor surgeries? Now I'm not talking about removing your gall bladder or appendix or something of that nature.But more along the lines of fixing your own ingrown toenails or lancing boils or removing cysts and small moles or skin tags.Those types of minor things.

I'm curious if this is a universal thing or is it a guy thing only? Is it maybe a frugality issue or just a crazy SOB issue?


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 25, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> My question is this,how many of you perform your own minor surgeries? Now I'm not talking about removing your gall bladder or appendix or something of that nature.But more along the lines of fixing your own ingrown toenails or lancing boils or removing cysts and small moles or skin tags.Those types of minor things.
> 
> I'm curious if this is a universal thing or is it a guy thing only? Is it maybe a frugality issue or just a crazy SOB issue?


You weren't? 
Guess I'll have to cancel my order for this handy book:






I actually read it years ago, when it came out. It's every bit as funny as you'd think it would be. 

Edited to Add: Public Service Announcement -- if anyone actually does order a copy, please use the Dims referral link found in the banner ads at the top of most pages; this will help fund this site. 

And thank you for reminding me of this classic, as well as another from those years: _Science Made Stupid_ by Tom Weller. I didn't realize he'd done a follow-up as well: _Culture Made Stupi_d (a send-up of Western Civ/ Humanities). 

-Rusty


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 25, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> You weren't?
> Guess I'll have to cancel my order for this handy book:
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta get me some combat hamsters and finally put my plan for world domination into action.... mwahahahahaha!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 25, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 25, 2011)

I love it.I must now find a copy of that book to read.

Home cloning sounds pretty cool too.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 26, 2011)

I have ingrown toenails and I've been removing them since I was about 14 years old.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 26, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> My question is this,how many of you perform your own minor surgeries? Now I'm not talking about removing your gall bladder or appendix or something of that nature.But more along the lines of fixing your own ingrown toenails or lancing boils or removing cysts and small moles or skin tags.Those types of minor things.
> 
> I'm curious if this is a universal thing or is it a guy thing only? Is it maybe a frugality issue or just a crazy SOB issue?



Done the mole thing and that sort of issue...umm...boils...once when we had an outbreak of staph infection in the household.....also, I once had a gash in my finger that became infected, somewhat badly. So instead of the doctor and the smart choice, I opted for a sharpened pocket knife and a 45 lb weight, the weight was to hold my hand still so I didn't flinch while cutting out the infected tissue. Then sewed it up, and it healed with minor scarring. So...dunno what kind of issue it is, but I do that kind of bullshit. May be the way you're raised? I think a lot of folk do that sort of thing raised in my area.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 26, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> My question is this,how many of you perform your own minor surgeries? Now I'm not talking about removing your gall bladder or appendix or something of that nature.But more along the lines of fixing your own ingrown toenails or lancing boils or removing cysts and small moles or skin tags.Those types of minor things.
> 
> I'm curious if this is a universal thing or is it a guy thing only? Is it maybe a frugality issue or just a crazy SOB issue?




I've gotten rid of small skin tags myself, but that's about it. Haven't had any of the other problems you listed.


----------



## escapist (Aug 26, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> My question is this,how many of you perform your own minor surgeries? Now I'm not talking about removing your gall bladder or appendix or something of that nature.But more along the lines of fixing your own ingrown toenails or lancing boils or removing cysts and small moles or skin tags.Those types of minor things.
> 
> I'm curious if this is a universal thing or is it a guy thing only? Is it maybe a frugality issue or just a crazy SOB issue?



This exact issue landed me in the hospital. I was working on a toenail which repetedly got infected and then spread to cellulitis . It didn't take long for it to spread to my blood and almost killed me. Its been over a month and I'm still on antibiotics. I knew it was pretty bad when they asked me if they could implant a semi-permanent IV line in my arm.

After getting my implant so I could do antibiotic infusions at home (and being well enough to somewhat care for myself) I went to the foot Dr. who confirmed I still had a problem with the toenail and promptly took it out for a simple $20 co-pay. She also confirmed it was most likely why I have been having bad infections for months. Oh man and my hospital bill, well if I didn't have insurance I'd probably never be able to pay it off.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 26, 2011)

I fell over once and got a small stone embedded in my hand beneath the surface. A few days later my hand was purple and swollen. Stanley Knife, Lighter, Tweezers, Whiskey. 

I cut it open, had to go pretty deep, sluice some of the muck out, dig around with the tweezers (that's the bit that really hurt), extract the stone which was desperately small for the amount of trouble it had induced, then poured some whiskey on the wound, and drank the rest. It didn't bleed as much as I was expecting.

I've also put my shoulder back in it's socket a few times...worst pain I've ever experienced. But not as bad as waiting around in an NHS hospital for an hour or two only for a doctor to do the same thing.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 26, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I've also put my shoulder back in it's socket a few times...worst pain I've ever experienced. But not as bad as waiting around in an NHS hospital for an hour or two only for a doctor to do the same thing.



As long as you're vaguely aware of how to do it, it's better to do it yourself there and then than wait in the hospital.
Waiting too long can cause swelling etc that make it more dangerous and harder to pop the joint back in.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I find the longer I wait the longer the recovery takes, also just getting feeling in my arm back quicker too. I just go to the hospital after the fact to get an x-ray to make sure it's back properly...and for glorious codeine of course.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 26, 2011)

Codeeeeeiiiiine! 

This is going to sound weird, but I often have thoughts about cutting pieces of my body off.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Codeeeeeiiiiine!
> 
> This is going to sound weird, but I often have thoughts about cutting pieces of my body off.



Yes, that does sound weird. I couldn't imagine not having body parts, I like them all....maybe take a bit off the middle but that's it!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 26, 2011)

If I get a skin tag I deem unsightly or it just plain bugs me, I'll grab a pair of scissors and have at it. Done it lots of times.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 26, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> ...May be the way you're raised? I think a lot of folk do that sort of thing raised in my area.



There's probably something to that,as it was easier and cheaper alot of the time for my pops to just take care of most minor things as there wasn't really money around for doctors unless necessary.



escapist said:


> This exact issue landed me in the hospital.... It didn't take long for it to spread to my blood and almost killed me..... I went to the foot Dr. who confirmed I still had a problem with the toenail and promptly took it out for a simple $20 co-pay. She also confirmed it was most likely why I have been having bad infections for months. Oh man and my hospital bill, well if I didn't have insurance I'd probably never be able to pay it off.



That gives me pause to think about continuing my surgical practices But my issue is that I don't have insurance right now,so it is quite a bit more than just a quick 20 bones.



MrBob said:


> ... Stanley Knife, Lighter, Tweezers, Whiskey.
> 
> ... then poured some whiskey on the wound, and drank the rest....



Always the right set of tools for just about any job that needs doing.Plus I wholehearedly agree that germs need to be killed so we must drink lots and lots of whiskey post procedure.



Sasquatch! said:


> .....This is going to sound weird, but I often have thoughts about cutting pieces of my body off.



I admit,that does sound a little weird,but then again I'm fairly certain there are some women folk out there somewhere that would probably like to cut a piece or two of my body off.:doh:



theronin23 said:


> If I get a skin tag I deem unsightly or it just plain bugs me, I'll grab a pair of scissors and have at it.




I do the exact same.It starts to bug me and off it comes.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I've gotten rid of small skin tags myself, but that's about it. Haven't had any of the other problems you listed.



I have a skin-tag and thought about doing that. My mom had one too.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 26, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I have a skin-tag and thought about doing that. My mom had one too.



The way I do it,if it is a little one,I just disinfect some nail clippers and pull it out and stretch it a bit and then use the clippers and just clip it off. If it is a big one,I'll pull it tight and use a disinfected razor blade and slice it off quick as close to my body as possible.

Then some rubbling alcohol on a cotton ball to clean it and then gauze to stop any bleeding if there is any.It is pretty simple stuff.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 26, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> The way I do it,if it is a little one,I just disinfect some nail clippers and pull it out and stretch it a bit and then use the clippers and just clip it off. If it is a big one,I'll pull it tight and use a disinfected razor blade and slice it off quick as close to my body as possible.
> 
> Then some rubbling alcohol on a cotton ball to clean it and then gauze to stop any bleeding if there is any.It is pretty simple stuff.



Thanks alot man! i know i need to do something quick since it is getting bigger. lol


----------



## truebebeblue (Aug 26, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Thanks alot man! i know i need to do something quick since it is getting bigger. lol



Best way to get rid of a skin tag is tie fishing line or thread tightly around base.. it will turn black and fall off within a weak..srsly.. doctors do this! when you break the skin you open yourself up to staph which lives all over everyone at all times. Staph/mrsa and cellulitus are no joke. they can kill you very easily.if you INSIST on self surgery you should wear gloves and scrub the area down with hot soapy water before and after also if applicable boil your instruments.. use piercing needles or NEW razorblades and throw them away safely... do not reuse them
Also rubbing alcohol doesn't kill anything at all and ditto for whiskey or fire...
Soap and water and in 3rd world countries doctors use diluted bleach solution alot. Keep an eye out for fever swelling and red streaking,all signs of infection .
That being said... I am the type that watches videos on popthatzit site and highly enjoy them lol.

True


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 26, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Thanks alot man! i know i need to do something quick since it is getting bigger. lol



I was merely pointing out how I do it. I am not advocating anyone else try it at home. I am not a doctor,I just play one on the CB radio and the internets.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 26, 2011)

truebebeblue said:


> ....when you break the skin you open yourself up to staph which lives all over everyone at all times. Staph/mrsa and cellulitus are no joke. they can kill you very easily....True.



Very true indeed, and if I wasn't so damn impatient and frugal I SHOULD follow your advice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I gotta get me some combat hamsters and finally put my plan for world domination into action.... mwahahahahaha!


Too late, Rick. I've already begun. MWAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 29, 2011)

I once had a sublingual salivary stone. A tiny rock-like deposit that blocks the saliva ducts under the tongue. It caused terrible stinging pain every time I salivated, even if I was just thinking about food. After about a week of suffering, I got a lighter, some anbesol, and some embroidery scissors (tiny, curved blade). I pushed my tongue back against the roof of my mouth, and rubbed the anbesol in until my mouth was numb. Then I held the scissors over the lighter flame for about ten seconds. Then, looking into the bathroom mirror, I snipped away the skin around the stone, and used my finger to pop it out of the blocked duct. It was tiny and brown, like a sliver. I followed up with a cup of Listerine. I felt better immediately.


----------



## Melian (Aug 29, 2011)

I've stitched my leg back up after it was slashed open and reset my knee, once, but I'm sort of trained to do this stuff (on others, though, not myself).


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 29, 2011)

escapist said:


> This exact issue landed me in the hospital. I was working on a toenail which repetedly got infected and then spread to cellulitis . It didn't take long for it to spread to my blood and almost killed me. Its been over a month and I'm still on antibiotics. I knew it was pretty bad when they asked me if they could implant a semi-permanent IV line in my arm.
> 
> After getting my implant so I could do antibiotic infusions at home (and being well enough to somewhat care for myself) I went to the foot Dr. who confirmed I still had a problem with the toenail and promptly took it out for a simple $20 co-pay. She also confirmed it was most likely why I have been having bad infections for months. Oh man and my hospital bill, well if I didn't have insurance I'd probably never be able to pay it off.


 
I'm surprised you continued to do self surgery with all the infections you've had in the past. Cellulitis is scary stuff! 

No more!


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 29, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is when I put bones back into place. 

A few toes (I'm horribly clumsy) and one instance after a bad car wreck pulled a serious Mel Gibson and wrenched my shoulder back into place. I couldn't take the pain of it being knocked out of its socket, and, for some reason I knew how to do this correctly for another person so I adjusted it for myself--although I can't remember where or why I learned this...

I guess the ingrown toenails too, but I don't really have many of those.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 29, 2011)

The sooner your shoulder is back in the socket, the better, trust me. I've even done it at halftime during a rugby match and played the second half...though I was effectively performing with only one arm. Annoyingly I played better in 2nd half than I did in the first. This was mainly because I was in such pain I wouldn't let an opponent get within a four foot radius of me. I've filed that one under 'Stupid things you do when you're 16 and on tour in Scotland'.

Makes me wince just thinking about it.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 29, 2011)

MrBob said:


> The sooner your shoulder is back in the socket, the better, trust me. I've even done it at halftime during a rugby match and played the second half...though I was effectively performing with only one arm. Annoyingly I played better in 2nd half than I did in the first. This was mainly because I was in such pain I wouldn't let an opponent get within a four foot radius of me. I've filed that one under 'Stupid things you do when you're 16 and on tour in Scotland'.
> 
> Makes me wince just thinking about it.



OMG, you still played even after you did that? Hard-core. Is this normal for Rugby players?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 29, 2011)

No, it's not normal. We didn't have any substitutes and as I said, young and stupid. I wouldn't ever do it again as I was taking a huge risk. The worst thing was after the game we were in a bar and I put my hand in my jacket pocket to give my arm some support. Unfortunately my shoulder froze in this position and I had to keep my hand tucked in my pocket all night. 16 years later and the 'Napoleon' nickname still gets trotted out occasionally.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 29, 2011)

MrBob said:


> No, it's not normal. We didn't have any substitutes and as I said, young and stupid. I wouldn't ever do it again as I was taking a huge risk. The worst thing was after the game we were in a bar and I put my hand in my jacket pocket to give my arm some support. Unfortunately my shoulder froze in this position and I had to keep my hand tucked in my pocket all night. 16 years later and the 'Napoleon' nickname still gets trotted out occasionally.



Ha ha ha!! I'm sure it's not that funny to you but ZOMG, that is hilarious!


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm lancing a boil manana


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 2, 2011)

I've done skin tags (usually with scissors or nail clippers on account of being too impatient to wait for the thread method). I get the occasional wart on my fingers, and when I worked in a lab I used to burn them off with liquid nitrogen. Since I stopped working in a lab, I've found it's a lot harder to destroy a wart without cryogenics. You have to gouge it out with the point of a scalpel or scissors without breaking any blood vessels.

I think it's something to do with a combination of not being squeamish and being 'clean', i.e. disliking sensations like having sticky hands, food stuck to my teeth, or lumps on my fingers.

Interesting idea for a thread.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 4, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Done the mole thing and that sort of issue...umm...boils...once when we had an outbreak of staph infection in the household.....also, I once had a gash in my finger that became infected, somewhat badly. So instead of the doctor and the smart choice, I opted for a sharpened pocket knife and a 45 lb weight, the weight was to hold my hand still so I didn't flinch while cutting out the infected tissue. Then sewed it up, and it healed with minor scarring. So...dunno what kind of issue it is, but I do that kind of bullshit. May be the way you're raised? I think a lot of folk do that sort of thing raised in my area.



This... made my stomach churn... but you already know I'm squeamish. Oh god, I wish I could suck this bit of information out of my brain!

I cut off skin tags, but I'm definitely trying the fishing line trick.... Splinters? do they count? My mother had to take a razor blade to one of my brother's splinters cause the skin had grown over it. I've never personally had to do that to myself though.


----------



## BLK360 (Sep 5, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> This... made my stomach churn... but you already know I'm squeamish. Oh god, I wish I could suck this bit of information out of my brain!
> 
> I cut off skin tags, but I'm definitely trying the fishing line trick.... Splinters? do they count? My mother had to take a razor blade to one of my brother's splinters cause the skin had grown over it. I've never personally had to do that to myself though.



You're just hatin'. But that's ok, at least you're a gorgeous hater.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 5, 2011)

I've got rid of a skin tag once with a stand of hair and strangling the shit out of it for a few days.

I've also had a skin tag just fall off after strangling itself through some unknown cause.

Finally, 10 or 11 years ago I cleaned the skin tag and area around where I was going to amputate with soap and water, and then swabbed with an alcohol pad. I also boiled a pair of toe-nail clippers, and then let them soak in rubbing alcohol while I prepped. I pulled the skin tag tight, found the weakest point on the bridge, and snipped! IT HURT LIKE HELL, and I it bled like crazy for a while, which is why I don't recommend you do that.

However here's the captain of Serenity explaining how he's done at home surgery with a skin tag removal system (for animals only). (That part starts at 2:45 or so)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-izj1P9G0d4


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> I'm lancing a boil manana


This only makes you even MORE attractive.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had a skin tag get strangled in a necklace before. Ew, it was so gross.

I've heard that wart remover works on skin tags. You just keep applying it a few times a day until it dries up & falls off. I think I'm going to try this method.
If it's successful, I'll post an update.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 6, 2011)

droped a fishing knife on my thigh point first at a festival. vodka super glue fixed it real good.


----------



## BlueBurning (Sep 6, 2011)

I've always fixed ingrown nails on my own since I was a teenager. I actually never really thought of going to a doctor for help.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 6, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I've had a skin tag get strangled in a necklace before. Ew, it was so gross.
> 
> I've heard that wart remover works on skin tags. You just keep applying it a few times a day until it dries up & falls off. I think I'm going to try this method.
> If it's successful, I'll post an update.



Be careful with the kind that freezes off the wart, Crystal had some skin tags removed at the doctor by freezing and they scarred pretty bad. The string method is the best way to go.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2011)

My brother gets them and uses dental floss. I guess he likes it minty. ha ha ha ha


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 10, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Be careful with the kind that freezes off the wart, Crystal had some skin tags removed at the doctor by freezing and they scarred pretty bad. The string method is the best way to go.




I think it calls for the type of liquid wart remover that has like 40% salicylic acid in it. You're basically just drying it up & it falls off-kinda like when you're doing a chemical peel.

BTW, I don't know if this is considered self-surgery, but who likes to do at-home chemical peels? I've saved thousands $$$.


----------

